# [SOLVED] ssh client: Pseudo-Terminal will not be allocated

## bastibasti

Hi all,

iam trying to build a router.

Well so far everything is working, as long as iam doing everything manually.

The router sets up a dynamic ssh tunnel , then connects a openvpn over that tunnel.

So console 1 

```
ssh host -D 6666
```

  (login via key without password)

Console 2 

```
./openvpn_connection_script
```

The script takes care to keep the default GW for ssh, after changing it to the default gw in my vpn network

now I want to add the ssh to the script like 

```
ssh host -D 6666 &
```

Pseudo-Terminal will not be allocated because std-in is not a terminal

the dynamic proxy is not createdLast edited by bastibasti on Mon Feb 04, 2013 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bastibasti

Dont bother

```
-t -t 
```

 did the job

 :Smile: 

----------

